# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Clickjacking – новая угроза мобильным пользователям

## Tcinet

Специалисты Symantec сообщают о быстром распространении нового зловреда, угрожающего пользователям мобильных устройств на платформе Android. Вредоносное ПО, получившее название Android.Lockdroid.E, по оценкам Symantec, может представлять реальную угрозу для 67% всех существующих мобильных устройств, использующих популярнейшую ОС. Зловред примечателен тем, что впервые применяет новую технику, которую эксперты окрестили clickjacking.

Android.Lockdroid.E выдает себя за приложение с говорящим за себя названием PornИ?O’Mania. Однако скачавшие его пользователи вовсе не получают доступ к вожделенному контенту для взрослых. Вместо этого зловред открывает окно системных настроек, однако маскирует его каскадом фальшивых всплывающих окон.

----------


## Ильец

Интересно, откуда взята цифра 67%? Т.е. владельцы остальных 33% устройств никогда не скачают приложение с говорящим за себя названием?))

----------

